# Any of you Char-Grillers ...



## love2"Q" (Jul 1, 2007)

have the rotisserie attachment ?
i was thinking of purchasing one and wondered if it 
was worth it ..


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 1, 2007)

Wish I could answer you, but I don't have one for mine yet.  I'm thinking about getting one, but it'll be next year before that happens.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 1, 2007)

well, you can achieve much the same result using indirect heat with both sides banked with coals and a drip pan in the middle with the food over it.  My whole chix come out spectacularly!


----------



## love2"Q" (Jul 1, 2007)

robo .. yeah i have done many chickens like that ..
but i want a new toy ...
and i am thinking of using it for roasts more than chicken ..


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 1, 2007)

The other grill in my "New Toy" post was made for serious rotisserie cooking.  It uses a 1" spit and the burners raise and lower by means of a switch.  It can handle a couple turkeys or a whole hog.

I havent done any rotisserie cooking yet, but when I do, I'll use the Easy Roast I have.

I havent even thought of using a rotisserie on the smoker.   Now that it's on the patio,  it's even farther from a power source.  -lol

Anyone ever turn/smoke meat?


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 1, 2007)

That's what I want a rotisserie for.  I'd like to use that to smoke whole turkeys.  If the meat's on the rotisserie, and the cooking grates are removed, you can fit one, probably two birds into the cooking chamber and use the SFB for heat and smoke.  Of course, you'd have to switch the birds around, right for left, so they cook evenly.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks for the help ...
what i am planning is a prime rib over low heat on the grill 
side of the chargriller ...


----------



## Crash (Jul 4, 2007)

Love2Q,

Rotisserie chicken is one of my favorite ways to make chicken. No other method replicates the results. If you want one, get a battery operated machine. I've had mine for twenty years, but have seen them on line recently.

Here it is in use.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 4, 2007)

with results like that, go for it!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 5, 2007)

Allen, why not set up the fire chamber for indirect grilling?  Then you don't need to use the firebox.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 5, 2007)

crash, do you use the rotisserie burner, or the main burners?

i bought a new grill with the  rot. burner feature this past spring, but have yet to use it.

it also has a searing burner, which works really well. have made a coupla thin steaks medium rare, which is a trick in itself. and seared shrimp or squid skewers worked out great. it didn't overcook or dry them out.


----------



## Crash (Jul 5, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> crash, do you use the rotisserie burner, or the main burners?...


 
I have to use both. The rotisserie burner isn't powerful enough. I use the rotisserie burner on HI, the side burners on low, leaving the center burner off. The chicken is done in about 90 minutes.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks, crash.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 5, 2007)

How does the rotisserie compare to a beer can chicken?  I did one on my new grill the other week, I had the side burners on medium and the center burner off.  The chicken was done in an hour, actually could have been 50 minutes.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 5, 2007)

the beer tends to spill out of the can when you put it on the rotisserie.  

i fixed that problem by using an unopened can, but after a few minutes, the chicken took off lilke a rocket thru my neighbor's yard.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 5, 2007)

^^^^ Mr. Wisenheimer


----------



## Katie H (Jul 5, 2007)

Jeekins, you and bucky made me laugh out loud with this last exchange.  I just love the mental picture.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 5, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i fixed that problem by using an unopened can, but after a few minutes, the chicken took off lilke a rocket thru my neighbor's yard.


 
The chicken was dead.....right?





lol


----------



## buckytom (Jul 5, 2007)

it was by the time it stopped. 

hmmm, now _that_ explains the problem getting the can into the chicken.  

i'm gettin' all kinds of answers today...


----------

